# Omer sucker festival



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

I guess the sucker festival started yesterday.
A guy I work with bought a house in Standish, to fix up & guy working on it said the sucker festival started yesterday.
If weather warms a little should be good by the weekend.


----------



## niner93 (Mar 18, 2003)

I'm planning on making a day trip up there on Sunday. Anyone else?


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Could someone send me some direction on how to get there for may 75. I'll be heading North

Thanks in advance
Arrow (Rich)


----------



## niner93 (Mar 18, 2003)

Arrowhawk, check you pm


----------



## Steelie_limiter (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ArrowHawk _
> *Could someone send me some direction on how to get there for may 75. I'll be heading North
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Arrow (Rich) *


Run 75 n until u hit the standish exit. get off there and drive 23 north through standish. 23 will take u straight into Omer. The heart of sucker fest. Watch out for the wondering drunks though, no matter what time of day it is.


----------



## thehunter49733 (Sep 28, 2003)

I was in omer monday the 5th had a great time between 4 guys we got over a hundred suckers and not to mention a few wall hanger walleys that where of course released. got there before the festival started and the fishing presure was minemal only about 15 people fishing there it was great. good luck to everyone heading there


----------

